
Tell HN: Phone numbers are reused by telecoms as early as within 30 days - thrwaway69
Reminder since government and companies are going backward here using phone number as the only verification point for logging you into sensitive services.<p>I got a new phone number few days ago and I can actually access someone else&#x27;s account on a few apps. 
(Not to mention, I have been getting spammed by everyone the guy signed their number to. Gonna switch the sim.)<p>Telecoms here also deactivate your number if you don&#x27;t recharge it within like few months which I got close to. I almost always use wifi and being dual sim, I never needed to recharge the other one.
======
aritmo
Which country?

